# Fort Rice



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

I haven't been down there yet but I've been hearing that Lake Oahe's water level came up quite a bit. I was wondering if the bay at Fort Rice has filled up at all?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Everything is up south of Bismarck, it's really weird too considering it's been so long. The river is clearing up from the RR on down and it sounds like there's some good fish coming. There's a tourney on Saturday so a lot of good prefishing reports.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing should be solid all the way down Oahe now that I've fished it for myself. Kind of weird running right down the middle of the river without worry. Very few bars, so jigging holes are limited and endless cranking streches.


----------

